# American taxes, Israeli luxury



## justonemore (Jul 2, 2009)

Did anyone notice the reports about the Israeli P.M. renting an aircraft for $400'000 only to have a bedroom put in for another $100,000 +? All this for a 5 hour flight. That a scumbag politician would waste taxpayer money is nothing new but I can't help but wonder if this is why we pay billions of aid per year out of the good old U.S. 

Just curious, but if someone gives you millions in campaign finance & you give them billions of taxpayer funds in aid in return, are you not guilty of misappropriation of funds or something close to it? Here's a million from people you don't represent, just make sure to give us it back thousand fold. Also support whatever action we take no matter how despised it is on a global scale.


----------



## smmrfld (May 22, 2007)

justonemore said:


> Did anyone notice the reports about the Israeli P.M. renting an aircraft for $400'000 only to have a bedroom put in for another $100,000 +? All this for a 5 hour flight. That a scumbag politician would waste taxpayer money is nothing new but I can't help but wonder if this is why we pay billions of aid per year out of the good old U.S.
> 
> Just curious, but if someone gives you millions in campaign finance & you give them billions of taxpayer funds in aid in return, are you not guilty of misappropriation of funds or something close to it? Here's a million from people you don't represent, just make sure to give us it back thousand fold. Also support whatever action we take no matter how despised it is on a global scale.


Ignoring the likelihood of your unstated additional venom re Israel, am just curious what dog you have in this race given that you live in Switzerland.


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

The US government got in trouble with the WTO a few years ago because they were subsidizing cotton growers in violation of a particular treaty. Some Brazilian cotton growers got upset and sued. Did the US end the subsidies? Of course not, they now *also* subsidize the Brazilian cotton farmers. It's in the area of $150 million per year.

Really, a few hundred thousand for a plane is stupid, but far from the stupidest thing the US government wastes money on.


----------



## justonemore (Jul 2, 2009)

smmrfld said:


> Ignoring the likelihood of your unstated additional venom re Israel, am just curious what dog you have in this race given that you live in Switzerland.


One doesn't automatically give up citizenship or responsibilities to the U.S. just because they move overseas. There's my dog. As is, I wasn't aware one needed a dog to observe the race & comment on it (although I would understand that perhaps observers wouldn't MAKE the rules).

Given international observations, I'm not sure where you get the "venom for Israel" comment. It's been well seen & documented that a very vast majority of the U.N. has seen problems with the country on many fronts yet it is saved from any official sanctions due to the U.S. (& therefore all the large sums of money which change hands do make a difference). Perhaps if we paid more attention to global waste now, it would prevent us from bailing out the failures later. Who cares how Greece/Spain/Portugal/The U.S./Israel/etc. spends the cash until it's time to bail them out (again)?

I'm simply suggesting that if Israel wants to get what amounts to a huge welfare check from the u.s they perhaps they should come under some type of guideline as to spending. U.S. citizens on welfare can't buy certain itms with taxpayer money either.

I also thought my post was just as critical of U.S. campaign/international welfare policies yet you only jumped on my mention of Israel & the misuse of what is more than likely U.S. taxpayer funds (in part of course. I do realise Israel has its own economy of sorts).


----------



## justonemore (Jul 2, 2009)

jbmcb said:


> The US government got in trouble with the WTO a few years ago because they were subsidizing cotton growers in violation of a particular treaty. Some Brazilian cotton growers got upset and sued. Did the US end the subsidies? Of course not, they now *also* subsidize the Brazilian cotton farmers. It's in the area of $150 million per year.
> 
> Really, a few hundred thousand for a plane is stupid, but far from the stupidest thing the US government wastes money on.


Indeed. I believe I even stated this in my original post. A half a million here & there is nothing compared to the billions & trillions thrown to the wind. That U.S. citizens suffer more than their Israeli counterparts is a major issue. When Israelis can't be evicted for defaulting on their mortgage yet your neighbor of 30 years moves out due to the economy, you have to wonder where U.S. priorities lie. A half a trillion a year could probably help the flailing U.S. education system quite a bit. For that 5 hour flight you could have 10 teachers for an entire year. Simple economics on the use of limited resources. Everything shows that Israelis live better than Americans. Less homelessness, less unemployment, better medical care, better education/literacy rates, etc. Why do Americans need to give humanitarian assistance to those in a better position & why, if they need such help, should Americans accept a $500'000 flight for this pompous little guy? If the greek P.M. pulled such a stunt it would cause just as much controversy (if not much more).

We seem to have taken a defeatist attitutude. "The U.S. wastes more, so why care about more waste". I would think that if you abuse your position & waste funds entrusted , you can go right to the general population of a jail with no perks. The cycle of Israeli interests paying American politicians millions in campaign contributions for influence greatly above & beyond that of American constituants is directly against what they were elected to do & the fact that these same politicians support giving billions of U.S. taxpayer funds to these same "donors" is simply an unethical conflict of interest which should really have no place in a democratic America designed to represent it's citizens. How many other countries allow direct monetary influence from outside interests into their election process?

I admit that although the $150 million you mentioned would be more useful at home, I prefer that compared to giving $billions in arms to a country that holds itself accountable to no one & has a "neither deny or accept" policy on all their military and "secret agent/spook" activities. Well paid cotton farmers seem less problematic than well paid killers running around with fake British passports.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

justonemore said:


> ......
> 
> Given international observations, I'm not sure where you get the "venom for Israel" comment. It's been well seen & documented that a very vast majority of the U.N. has seen problems with the country on many fronts yet it is saved from any official sanctions due to the U.S. (& therefore all the large sums of money which change hands do make a difference). Perhaps if we paid more attention to global waste now, it would prevent us from bailing out the failures later. Who cares how Greece/Spain/Portugal/The U.S./Israel/etc. spends the cash until it's time to bail them out (again)?
> 
> ...


Just an observation, but any monies sent to Israel are ever so much better spent than the money we give to Pakistan.....what a waste! Israel is a friend and reliable military ally. Pakistan is just a waste!


----------



## justonemore (Jul 2, 2009)

eagle2250 said:


> Just an observation, but any monies sent to Israel are ever so much better spent than the money we give to Pakistan.....what a waste! Israel is a friend and reliable military ally. Pakistan is just a waste!


While I'll agree with the thought that money to Pakistan is a complete waste compared to Israel,I'm not so certain the term "friend" is realistic given Israel's penchant for going against what the U.S. requests. Our pleas to stop building settlements usually are followed by press releases announcing new settlements. have to wonder


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Justonemore: Wait, hold on... What's the point of your political protest, again?


----------



## justonemore (Jul 2, 2009)

Tilton said:


> Justonemore: Wait, hold on... What's the point of your political protest, again?


Which ones? Those pertaining to this particular thread or in general? I boycott many countries for a variety of reasons: Lack of transparency, lack of civil rights, warmongering, government corruption, abuse of governmental powers, etc. Both Israel & the U.S. fall into many of these categories (as do most countries). I believe if you read the thread, you'll see that this time I'm protesting government waste from Israel in the form of a half million dollar charter flight that lasted all of 5 hours. I also protested the fact that this waste was most likely partially financed by American taxpayers at a time that the U.S. public needs it more. I think I also touched on campaign finance, foreign lobbying and and conflicts of interest on taking foreign money & then supplying these same foreigners with lots and lots of money & arms at the expense of American interests.

Is it any clearer for you now?


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

justonemore said:


> Which ones? Those pertaining to this particular thread or in general? I boycott many countries for a variety of reasons: Lack of transparency, lack of civil rights, warmongering, government corruption, abuse of governmental powers, etc. Both Israel & the U.S. fall into many of these categories (as do most countries). I believe if you read the thread, you'll see that this time I'm protesting government waste from Israel in the form of a half million dollar charter flight that lasted all of 5 hours. I also protested the fact that this waste was most likely partially financed by American taxpayers at a time that the U.S. public needs it more. I think I also touched on campaign finance, foreign lobbying and and conflicts of interest on taking foreign money & then supplying these same foreigners with lots and lots of money & arms at the expense of American interests.
> 
> Is it any clearer for you now?


The one where you moved out of the US because you didn't want to be party to actions taken by the US. It seems like that sort of takes your dog out of the fight.


----------



## justonemore (Jul 2, 2009)

Tilton said:


> The one where you moved out of the US because you didn't want to be party to actions taken by the US. It seems like that sort of takes your dog out of the fight.


As the U.S. government insists that expats pay taxes (over a certain amount & I make sure my income never reaches it) & follow certain U.S. laws etc. and although I have denounced the government (all three branches), I have yet to formally renounce my citizenship. I guess I still have a bit of faith left for my fellow American "commoners". I did happen to "serve" in the military & believe in the ideals behind the U.S. but it's been far too long that the government has gone off track & in no way does the system (or either party) represent me. I could go on (no direct democracy etc.) but it's a bit off topic isn't it?

I suppose having the vast majority of my family in the U.S. might work as "my dog" as well. Although I'd prefer to avoid it, simple biology tells me that unless I die first, I'll have to eventually take responsibility for my parent's properties & funds in the U.S. (another dog perhaps).

I suppose that as I'm not Chinese or Indian I shouldn't voice my thoughts on their pollution issues?


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

justonemore said:


> Did anyone notice the reports about the Israeli P.M. renting an aircraft for $400'000 only to have a bedroom put in for another $100,000 +? All this for a 5 hour flight. That a scumbag politician would waste taxpayer money is nothing new *but I can't help but wonder if this is why we pay billions of aid per year out of the good old U.S.*
> 
> Just curious, but if someone gives you millions in campaign finance & you give them billions of taxpayer funds in aid in return, are you not guilty of misappropriation of funds or something close to it? Here's a million from people you don't represent, just make sure to give us it back thousand fold. Also support whatever action we take no matter how despised it is on a global scale.


The Israel Lobby - but you knew that.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

Who is giving whom campaign financing in this scenario?


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

Tilton said:


> The one where you moved out of the US because you didn't want to be party to actions taken by the US. It seems like that sort of takes your dog out of the fight.


The fact that as a US citizen he felt he had to move might mean he has one of the main dogs in the fight.


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

eagle2250 said:


> Just an observation, but any monies sent to Israel are ever so much better spent than the money we give to Pakistan.....what a waste! Israel is a friend and reliable military ally. Pakistan is just a waste!


Cannot think of many countries I would trust less than Israel.

https://whatreallyhappened.com/WRHARTICLES/ussliberty.html

[URL]https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lavon_Affair

[/URL]https://www.haaretz.com/print-editi...t-wrong-in-lavon-affair-55-years-later-1.4385


----------



## Belfaborac (Aug 20, 2011)

Israel cares about Israel and Israelis, end of story. Everybody else have no value and are expendable in a heartbeat.


----------



## DJH_of_Doom (Apr 3, 2013)

Tilton said:


> The one where you moved out of the US because you didn't want to be party to actions taken by the US. It seems like that sort of takes your dog out of the fight.


Chap, you need to move on from this dog metaphor. It is irrelevant.

The actions of the US and Israel can affect many other countries. Many people simply object to the actions of Israel. Human shields, the attack on the Turkish aid floatilla, abusing the human rights of Palestinians and using state welfare to fund religious lifestyles is all very unsavoury.


----------



## Jae iLL (Nov 14, 2009)

We give Israel a few billion dollars (mostly in the form of weapons) every year because it is in our national interest to do so.


----------



## Belfaborac (Aug 20, 2011)

In what way?


----------

